# Splined Frame jig/Tutorial



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, after much interest in my spline jig, as well as my walnut and maple frames. I first, went and made a little more impressive spline jig.. hahaha While I was doing that, I put together a little tutorial for you guys.  

Let's start with the frame that I had made in my thread here 

1. 

Cut 3/4" Maple stock to whatever width you want for your frame. Once cut, go ahead and take a blade's width off of one side, at about 1/3 or 1/2 of your boards width. 








2.

Next Cut a strip of Walnut. Make sure you cut the strip both wider thicker, and longer than needed as in the photo. When cut, go ahead and glue up the walnut strip into the inset made in the first step. Make sure as you're clamping that the Walnut strip is flush against the edge made in your maple stock.








3.

Once the glue dries, using your miter saw or table saw, trim the ends of the glued stock so that the maple and walnut are flush.









4.

Now using your table saw, trim off the excess walnut to be flush with the maple.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Now plane the walnut surface until it's flush with the maple.
















6. Now set your blade on your table saw at 15 degrees. 









7. You can then go ahead and cut the bevel on the maple. Make sure to work your way up to the walnut little by little till you're pleased with it. Then go ahead and cut the entire stock.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Now to cut the back frame inset.

8. Lower your Table saw blade to about 1/2 inch.









9. Now cut the stock, first vertically as pictured. (I was lacking a zero-clearance blade insert. So I had the danger of having my stock fall into the insert.. If this is the same for you, be careful.)









10. Lower your blade until your even with your last kerf cut. 

NOTE: Make sure to make the cut with the walnut side of the stock being against the fence. Otherwise you run the risk of getting the little strip that's being removed back in your gut..
















11. Now Cut your miters


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Now it's time to cut and make the splines.  In my case, I'm making double angled splines.

12. Set your table saw blade at whatever angle desired.. in my case, I'm going with 5 degrees.









13. With your blade set, pull out your spline jig. You can see full shots of mine in later posts. Make sure your miters are lining up right. 

NOTE: Before cutting your spline kerfs in your stock, I would suggest, using some scrap material, such as plywood, to run some practice cuts, until you're pleased with the positioning of the cut.









First Cut:









14. Flip the pieces as in the photo, and repeat the same cut. (This is for double splined joints)









Second Cut:


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

15. I don't have pictures of the next step.. but it's pretty simple. All you need to do is cut a strip of walnut, matching the kerf-width of your blade.

NOTE: Dry-fit each piece before gluing up.. It's better to be too loose than too tight. 

16. Spread glue on the face of one of the miters as well as in each of the kerf cuts.









17. After applying the glue, be quick to get the splines in place. Be careful in applying pressure.. I've had some splines snap by applying too much pressure.









18. Once the glue is dry, use your band saw or your scroll saw with a fine blade. (like mine) and cut the splines flush with the frame.
















19. After cutting off the splines I went over to my belt sander to sand the edges, only to realize my sander didn't turn on.. :/ So I had to use my orbital sander which worked just fine. While doing this, sand all the faces of each piece.


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you Levi, this is a great tutorial .
Heck, yer pics look professional even :yes:
That walnut and maple together make a great combo.And i really like the angled cuts for the splines :thumbsup:

Now go take 15 minutes and make ya a zero clearence insert out of scrap o' plywood.
Stop takin that chance without one.


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks, and great work. I always appreciate a good tutorial!
--Matt


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

That's it for the joint! :smile: It's just that simple.

Now for some photos of my spline jig! I'm not going to show you photos of my first jig... hahaha























AND Drum roll pleeeeeaaaasseeeeee! haha

Batta Bing. Batta Boom.
That's how to make a splined joint/frame. 









If you have any questions on my frame, splines or my jig, just let me know! :yes:

I really do hope this tutorial was a help to you all. I don't always feel like I have much knowledge or skill to offer... So I feel awesome being able to share this 'how-to' with you all 

Until next time,
Levi


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice job on the frame Levi. 
Thanks for sharing the build on it. You make it look easy.
How do you attach your picture in your frames? Thanks again.


----------



## Stilts (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks Levi. That's a great tutorial. It is easy to follow. The pics also make it easy to follow. This looks like a project I'd like to try. Thanks again for taking the time.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Levi, you're the man! A few of us asked how you made your frame (I asked because I really wanted to make one like yours. I love how you inlaid the walnut strip along the front) and you stepped up and made an entire tutorial for us. I just want you to know that I really appreciate your sharing your technique with us. And thank you for your time in composing this step by step tutorial.

As for your thinking you don't have much to share in the way of skill and knowledge: Hogwash! Man, everything you've posted on here has been impressive and expertly done. You are very talented and highly skilled. Don't ever doubt that. Your work speaks for itself. Your work and your attitude speak very highly of you!


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Dominick said:


> Nice job on the frame Levi.
> Thanks for sharing the build on it. You make it look easy.
> How do you attach your picture in your frames? Thanks again.


Dominick, I can't say I've attached any picture to my frames.. the three frames I had made were for my grandma's cross stitch which she was going to get matted and such.. But when I do frame something, I will be sure to let you know. :yes:



Chaincarver Steve said:


> Levi, you're the man! A few of us asked how you made your frame (I asked because I really wanted to make one like yours. I love how you inlaid the walnut strip along the front) and you stepped up and made an entire tutorial for us. I just want you to know that I really appreciate your sharing your technique with us. And thank you for your time in composing this step by step tutorial.
> 
> As for your thinking you don't have much to share in the way of skill and knowledge: Hogwash! Man, everything you've posted on here has been impressive and expertly done. You are very talented and highly skilled. Don't ever doubt that. Your work speaks for itself. Your work and your attitude speak very highly of you!


Steve, I want to thank you for your kind words.  For a young guy like me, it was super encouraging reading your comment. I still feel like I don't have much to offer, but I'm excited. After today I've been encouraged to start learning new techniques like this one and keep putting out tutorials and keep learning and applying these methods to my projects.  

Again, I really do appreciate your encouragement. Both you and the rest that have commented, thank you! :smile:

Levi


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Levi.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Love the handle on that. I've never seen someone do that but am sure it's more common then what i'm thinking.Think I might have to make one of my own now. But I think ill modify it by making the angled seats wider to accommodate wider material like small boxes, add supports under those since it's wider, and add another bracket on the side fence to make it more rigid. It might be overkill but should last for a while. 

Thanks for putting this tutorial together Levi! That's why I love this site, I've learned a lot just by following along.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

You always do nice work. I'm impressed. Thanks for posting the jig.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Cool tutorial Levi. Love the frames too.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Cool tutorial, and nice frames Levi!


----------



## KRM45 (Nov 27, 2011)

Great tutorial. I'm going to have to build a jig like that and try some of these frames.


----------



## Dan K (Jan 3, 2011)

Levi, 
As others have said, thank you for sharing the tutorial. it was over and above what I expected when I originally asked to see your jig. Thanks for taking the time to share. I think you have an advantage being new to some of this because you do not assume what some of the oldtimers may take for granted. 

I first found this forum looking for a techniques for building zero clearance blade inserts. Made my own for use of a dado blade and then for regular blades as well. Sadly they went with my old saw and now I need them for my rigid as well.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

To be honest Dan, it was more than I expected too! :laughing: But I was just having so much fun out in the shop and with all your guys' interest in my jig and frame I had to make something presentable.. haha



Dan K said:


> Levi,
> As others have said, thank you for sharing the tutorial. it was over and above what I expected when I originally asked to see your jig. Thanks for taking the time to share. I think you have an advantage being new to some of this because you do not assume what some of the oldtimers may take for granted.
> 
> I first found this forum looking for a techniques for building zero clearance blade inserts. Made my own for use of a dado blade and then for regular blades as well. Sadly they went with my old saw and now I need them for my rigid as well.


To be honest Dan, it was more than I expected too! :laughing: But I was just having so much fun out in the shop and with all your guys' interest in my jig and frame I had to make something presentable.. haha Well lately I've been trying to get me thinking in a different mindset.. With WHATEVER I am doing, asking myself and thinking about how I can do it better, more efficiently and faster. Start thinking that way, and it's amazing the ideas you come up with. :yes:

Zero-clearance blade insert is on the list for me!  Can't wait till I get around to it!

Thank you to all of you for your kind comments. For a young guy like me, it often brings a smile to my face. :smile:

Levi


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

I like it a lot... your handle idea, on jig.. epic


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm glad you all like it  Make sure to post photos of your frames or splines if you try it out! :yes:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Levi, I finally got around to starting on my frame, per your tutorial. I started two evenings ago. Hopefully I'll have it done soon. It's looking good so far. I'll post a picture here when it's done.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Here's the outcome of my attempt. I really like it and so does my wife. Again, _I really appreciate your tutorial and your frame design_. I had been looking for a cool frame design and yours was just what the doctor ordered. And very timely too. 

Mine is maple and walnut, like yours, only in reverse. I thought the reverse color scheme would frame this particular painting better.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

*Chaincarver Steve:*:thumbsup:

Beautiful frame...:yes:

COOL splines... :yes:

Thank you!


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Steve that frame turned out great!


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Steve! The frame turned out fabulous!  You nailed it! :thumbsup:


----------

